# Steam PaySafeCard Zahlen



## TheGamerzZ (24. November 2012)

Hi,
habe mir zwei PasSafeCard mit je 50 und je 25 Euro geholt und wollte damit Bo2 holen. Dann beim bezahlen sah ich das man in Deutschland nur noch mit einen Code pro Zahlung zahlen kann oO Was mach ich denn jetzt?? Ich hab mir diese scheiß PaySafeCard jetzt geholt...


----------



## Timsu (24. November 2012)

Du kannst probieren, das Geld auf dein Steam Konto zu laden und anschließend zu zahlen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. November 2012)

Du solltest zu erst dein Geld auf das Stemkonto Laden...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. November 2012)

Geh auf https://store.steampowered.com/account/ oder Alternativ über Steam auf Shop und oben Rechts neben deinen Profilbild unter den "Account von [Accountname]" auf das 0,00€.

Klick dort auf "+Laden sie ihr Steam-Guthaben auf"

Wählst dort dann den Beta den du aufladen willst, du musst das 2x machen. Also wählst du 1x 50€ und befolge die Bildschirmanweisungen. Danach das selbe wählst aber 25€.
Dann hast 75€ auf deinen Steam Acc. womit du bei Steam einkaufen kannst, und kaufst dir dortmit Borderlands 2. Bei der Zahlung einfach Steam-Guthaben auswählen.


----------



## Windows0.1 (25. November 2012)

ich denk er meint Black Ops 2


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. November 2012)

oh, ja hab mich auch etwas gewundert warum er 75€ für Borderlands 2 kauft, was grad nur 25€ kostet^^.
Na, dann legst halt Black Ops 2 statt Borderlands 2 in den Warenkorb,´


----------



## TheGamerzZ (25. November 2012)

Hab's geschafft. Steam Guthaben jeweils mit 25 und 50 aufgeladen und Spiel gekauft danke


----------



## Yellowbear (25. November 2012)

Warum kaufst du das Spiel nicht einfach im Einzelhandel sondern so kompliziert über Paysafecards?
Ach richtig, da müsste man ja den Personalausweis zeigen...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (25. November 2012)

Mit Paysafecard ist es doch viel einfacher und schneller.
Im Laden müsste man erst zum Laden fahrend, bei mir wäre das etwa 30 Minuten in die Stadt, und dann noch zurück, also etwa 1:30h bis man das Spiel dann hätte. Oder in 15 Minuten mit psc, die gibs an jeder Tanke.


----------



## Yellowbear (25. November 2012)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Mit Paysafecard ist es doch viel einfacher und schneller.
> Im Laden müsste man erst zum Laden fahrend, bei mir wäre das etwa 30 Minuten in die Stadt, und dann noch zurück, also etwa 1:30h bis man das Spiel dann hätte. Oder in 15 Minuten mit psc, die gibs an jeder Tanke.


 
Noch schneller ginge es mit Paypal, das man nutzen könnte, sobald man volljährig ist. Jedesmal eine Paysafecard genau im richtigen Betrag zusammengestellt zu kaufen, den man benötigt, würde ich nicht gerade als "einfacher" bezeichnen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. November 2012)

Es gibt Leute, die wollen aus Prinzip kein Paypal nutzen. (So wie ich z.B.)
Paypal ist zwar auch ab 18, aber man kann sich auch einen Acc erstellen, wenn man noch keine 18 ist.


----------



## Narga (26. November 2012)

Haha, kurz in den Laden zu gehen und ein Spiel zu kaufen ist eindeutig schneller als ~20Gb (KP wie viel wirklich) zu downloaden. Das dauert selbst mit ner 16000er Leitung ein paar Stunden. AUßerdem ist des im Laden auf jeden Fall günstiger als die 60€ aus Steam!

Die sollten endlich mal ne Altersprüfung in Steam einbauen, aber dann würde deren Umsatz wahrscheinlich sinken, weil nicht mehr die ganzen Kinder ihre FSK18 Spiele kaufen können....


----------



## Gast20140625 (26. November 2012)

Ja, dann würde ihr Umsatz sinken. Aber der von irgendwelchen Shops in Österreich oder bei irgendwelchen Ebay oder sonstwas Händlern würde steigen.
Wenn jemand ein USK 18 Spiel will, obwohl er noch keine 18 ist, bekommt er das auch irgendwie.

Spiele zum Vollpreis bei Steam kaufen ist auch naja. Da sind sie eigentlich immer teurer als im Laden und wenn man sich die Spiele auf CD kauft, sind sie auch schneller da.

Deshalb kauf ich bei Steam auch immer nur wenn grad Sale ist oder mir eines der Weekend/Midweek Angebote gefällt.


----------



## Narga (26. November 2012)

Ja, ich kauf auch nur Spiele im Steam Sale, so hab ich mir nämlich schon für ~50€ über 10 richtige Bestseller geholt. Bei Metro 2033 für 2,50€, Witcher für 2,50€, Deus Ex Human Revolution für 4,74 oder Batman Arkham City GOTY für 7,50 kann man echt nix sagen. Bei den Preisen stört's mich dann auch nicht wirklich, dass ich dann keine Verpackungen im Regal stehen hab...


----------



## Yunis (27. November 2012)

ha, ha, das stimmt, manchmal dauert der Download echt lang, aber ich bevorzuge beim Spielekaufen auch die paysafecard. Hab auch immer mehr daheim und kann jederzeit auf eine zugreifen. Außerdem kann man die Reste auch für andere Zwecke nutzen, z.B. skype & Co.


----------



## Coldhardt (29. November 2012)

Ich benutz Steam eig. Nur für Indiegames, die man im normalen Handel nicht kriegt. Oder halt Steamsalezeugs.


----------

